# Shapely Secrets



## lissalove (Mar 6, 2007)

I saw an infomercial on TV not too long ago...i'm a sucker for them. It was for an exercise program called Shapely Secrets. I've done a little research about it and have read quite a few successful stories. Have any of you ever tried the Shapely Secrets program...if so any results?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, what is it exactly?


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 6, 2007)

it's just a foundation garment.......you know suck it in undies!!!

I've never used this brand but i'm sure they are no differient than what you can get in any store!!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 7, 2007)

Agree with Dee--an expensive corset. Swears you will look 10 pounds thinner. This sucker didn't.


----------



## lissalove (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't remember the ladies name..but basically it is described as motionless exercise..and she claims that you lose 2 dress sizes in 14 days by doing this exercise program


----------



## lissalove (Mar 9, 2007)

No lol. It's an exercise program. I found out her name..it's Greer Childers and the program is called Shapely Secrets.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 9, 2007)

oooooooooooooooooo her!!! yeah I had one of her programs a long time ago.....it's just about breathing and stuff......really a bunch of bunk!!! of course breathing plays a part but I think you have to do a little more than she claims............and besides......she is so 80's looking it drives me crazy!!!


----------



## Kar-in (May 13, 2007)

Shapely Secrets is not a breathing exercise, or a corset.

It's a compilation of Isometric Exercises, which can be very effective, as well as proper eating habit tips. Not so much 'diet' as 'lifestyle change'

You can actually find Isometric Exercises online, but I suppose the allure to these ones is simply that they're tried and tested for what they do. I've been looking into them a bit myself, and from what I've been reading, they work more often than not.

As the infomercial states, some isometric exercises can be more effective than weight lifting on certain muscle groups.

I did manage to dig up one of the exercises from the Advanced Shapely Secrets... so if you like this one, then it might not be a bad idea to buy the product.

This exercise targets your waist area.

1) Get seated in a chair

2) Now, while keeping your knees facing forward, twist your waist to the right while holding on to the side arm of the chair

3) While twisted, suck in your stomach and tighten the ab area - make sure you are *not holding your breath.* breathe as normally as you can.

4) Now hold the position of twisting at the waist and pulling in your tummy for 25 seconds

5) After 25 seconds, relax for a couple seconds...

6) Repeat above steps for another 25 seconds

7) Repeat all above steps - except, instead of twisting to the right, twist to the left. Complete two 25 second repetitions as you did for the right side, with a break between them

This will leave your tummy sore, and it's probably a good idea to go to the bathroom beforehand so you don't have to stop in the middle... ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />;;

If this doesn't leave your abs sore, then you may not be doing it properly. Isometric Exercises can sometimes be tricky to get the right positions, as well as just tensing up as hard as you can.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

On 3fatchick.com (another forum) there is a whole topic with pages of results. It looks like almost everyone that used it had great results. This is what actually convinced me to purchase it. I havent received it yet. But I am really excited to get started. Have you started using it? Any results so far?


----------



## daer0n (Mar 5, 2008)

is it this one?

YouTube - shapely secrets revealed

it looks really good to me~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 5, 2008)

No, this is the website

Shapely Secrets Official Site

Its diffrent then the girdle thing. Its just a group of isometic( I believe) excercises. That work your muscles against each other.


----------



## Karren (Mar 5, 2008)

Well when ya figure out what it is please tell me... I'm afaid I need the exersize, breathing, girdle and corsett and probable major surgeory just to even get close to a feminine shape!! Lol!!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 10, 2008)

This is from the same woman whom the Federal Trade Commission sued for falsely advertising that the BodyFlex+ System (“BodyFlex”) causes fast inch loss and fat loss back in November 2003.

FTC Charges Bodyflex Marketers with False Advertising

I say if it sounds too good to be true, then it probably is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anna1850 (Mar 11, 2008)

There are some free isometric exercises here:

howtodothings.com/health-and-fitness/a3974-how-to-do-isometric-exercises.html

Don't know if they're the same ones she does though.

The plank and the squats are particularly tiring! I was using an exercise video a couple of years ago with a pilates section which included "The plank" and I did notice my tummy felt tighter (although my stomach is not really my problem, it's my fat thighs that I want to get rid of). I haven't done any of these exercises for a while but I think I should start again. They get you tired really quick though. Motionless exercise is not as easy as it sounds.

I saw the infomercial when I was living in the states a year ago and I thought it sounded interesting but I read all the info on the internet about how she'll endorse anything so didn't look any further into it.


----------

